# Meet



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

so who fancey`s meeting up at perth one sunday and we could grab some lunch


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

If i'm not working I'm up for it.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Lets get it on


----------



## beedie (Mar 15, 2006)

he was only asking you out to lunch pete, thats a bit forward of you!!  

but yeh, if i'm free i'll come along.
Name the date Mike

Scott


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Perth is good for me.
So is Lunch.
I am in


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

August 26th sounds good for me?


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2007)

lunch is always good


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

same place as last time??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Could always meet here: http://www.almondbankinn.co.uk/default.htm


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

I know of an ace place in Perth
Huge car park
Massive grounds to walk in,sit in,bar to drink in ect

Will have to remember what its called and post it up

we held a bm meet there with around 50 cars and got tea and bickies for £5 each


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Right found it Huntingtower Hotel Perth


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

a fiver for tea and a biscuit.. i'll bloody bring my own flask an milk haha


----------



## stifler (Jul 25, 2007)

If im free i'd love to come along


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> a fiver for tea and a biscuit.. i'll bloody bring my own flask an milk haha


And how much will you charge Graham?? (HEHEHE)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If I'm back in the country, I'll certainly be there.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> If I'm back in the country, I'll certainly be there.


that was the plan dave


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Not been about much lately..........so is this taking off?

Bryan


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

blr123 said:


> Not been about much lately..........so is this taking off?
> 
> Bryan


Dont you worry Bryan, you and Dave have a mini-meet at mine on the 15th Sept. Bring yer gear


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=41843

Dave has sorted one out


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

I'd certainly be up for this!!:thumb:


----------



## outshine.v (Sep 4, 2007)

me to

dj


----------

